# Knit Hat in Slipped Stitch Ribbing



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I had so much fun making this hat! I hope you will enjoy the pattern as much as I did. 

Elena


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

ohhh, that is really nice! Great Job of Knitting, and of writing down the pattern. Thank you so much. I've downloaded the pattern with no problem (that I know of) and plan to start knitting this hat for a Christmas present, soon.

Much appreciation. - Jan


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great hat! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the pattern! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern, the hat is lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicely done! Thank you for posting the pattern as well.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you like it, ladies!  Enjoy and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you like it, ladies!  Enjoy and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! Lovely pattern that I am excited to knit.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the pattern; printed it out. Thank you.
It is very pretty; nice stitch.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, very nice pattern.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. This looks like a great hat. I am eager to try it. And I love it in red!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely hat! Thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Lovely hat and very easy download. Thank you.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice hat. Thanks so much for sharing your pattern. I'll be casting on soon.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely hat. Many thanks for your pattern. You are so kind.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it is a beautiful hat.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you that's really pretty!!! :-D


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the hat but won't download


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Every one of your hats is beautiful, Elena. I have 3 of your patterns going right now. The patterns are all so well written. I know when I start one of your patterns that it's going to be a pleasure to knit and the end result will be a beautiful hat. My only complaint is.....I don't know which one to do next!
'
You are a very talented woman. Thank you for sharing you talents with us.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely hat. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thank you. Very nice. Also shared it with a friend. Again, thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are very welcome, my friends! Thank you so much for all your wonderful comments! ))))))


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

What a lovely gift you have given us. Thank you, Elena!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous hat design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love it! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much; it has been ages since I've downloaded a hat pattern I KNOW I will be making :~D!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your sharing of this pattern. I have it stored ready to knit if I ever get through with all things started.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a lovely hat! You did a great job on it. And, thank you for the pattern.
Rhonda


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely!!..thank you!!
julie


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

For some reason it won't download on my computer. Do you have a source so I can save it? Thank you.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern download, it is kind and generous of you to share your talents.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Victory and Carmicv, I just sent you private messages regarding the download problem.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks nice.
Barbara


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity of sharing. Have downloaded.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's stunning.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for a great hat pattern! You are a true professional designer. It's a 'must knit' for me too. 

Bless you for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie Lee Wimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

The hat is lovely. As soon as I finish the one I am presently knitting, I will begin this one. Thank you for sharing the picture of your hat and also the pattern.
Bonnie Lee St. Louis, Mo.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh how nice! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. It's a lovely stitch and hat. I'll make it.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you  enjoy your day


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for another one of your darling hats..I just finished your popcorn hat, I wish I would of taken a picture of it before I dropped it off at our church for the homeless..Love all of your hats..


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice hat. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much, you design such beautiful hats!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

My grand daughter who is 22 loved this pattern so I MUST make it for her as soon as possible! Thank you so much! My sister has at least fifteen of your hats that I have made and she gets sooooo many compliments. Your creativity is such a blessing but most of all, your patterns are so clear and just easy to follow, no matter which I try. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I like that, thanks


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.... very nice hat.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. I really like that pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy knitting, Everybody!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! It looks nice and warm...


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern! It is beautiful!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing your hat pattern.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I love this hat and was wondering how stretchy it is my brother in law has a big head but likes his snug but stretchy, thanks and God Bless


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the hat, many thanks for the pattern


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. I'm anxious to try it. You are very kind.


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

It is a beautiful hat, but I can not follow the directions
as printed. I gave the pattern to 2 friends and we can not
follow the 3 -1,2,3 rounds to make the hat. K1,P1,(aok)
yo,slip 1st purlwise with yarn in back is not looking good,
is p1 at the end of round l a regular p1 or do we leave the yarn in the back? I am having difficulty explaining the round l, round 2 & 3 are not fitting in. What we put together as we see it, it looks nothing like your beautiful hat.
We need help.
Anne Marie


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks so much! Pretty hat now on my project list! Ann


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for giving us this pattern for free.


----------



## skimo (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for the pattern, will be knittting this for a few dear friends.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Have some hot pink yarn I frogged on Sunday.... will use it for this hat... and will make mittens to match.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much. Very nice pattern.


----------

